# Meep: The Journey to Antarctica



## JustinJ (Jan 28, 2010)

So a long sleep made me think of some simple game concept. Then I was like 'o meep iz cool' so the name and everything was a 'Why would I ever do this?' kinda thing.

The game has minimal instructions in it and nothing. I was never planning on adding hand animations so don't ask.

Download (.exe): http://www.mediafire.com/?zmhywglogl0

+2s and DNFs do not still apply.


qqwref currently has the record with an average of 1.20 and I believe the single of 0.23.
Controls are higamesish.

I think I spelled Antarctica wrong in the game, but whatever


----------



## Meep (Jan 28, 2010)

PENGY D=

Someone who doesn't fail at higames controls is gonna beat it ):

My a5 was like: 4, 1, 1, 2, 1


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 28, 2010)

4.65 average. Nice game for practicing 5x5 centers.

Edit: 
1.44 single, 3.24 average.


----------



## Meep (Jan 29, 2010)

New single and average WR


----------



## qqwref (Jan 29, 2010)

Accidentally got a ridiculous average.
1.33 1.16 (2.06) 1.13 (1.09) = 1.20 (wat.)

Best average before that was like 1.8ish lolz... such nice cases. Best single is 0.55.

EDIT: Maybe it wasn't SO accidental, just got 1.48 avg5...


----------



## Meep (Jan 29, 2010)

=( qq's better at being Meep than Meep


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 29, 2010)

If you don't do it fast enough, do still get poor Pengy back?


----------



## JustinJ (Jan 29, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> If you don't do it fast enough, do still get poor Pengy back?



Yeah, it would be sad if Pengy didn't get rescued


----------



## Meep (Jan 29, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't do it fast enough, do still get poor Pengy back?
> ...



Poor Pengy just can't go unsaved. If you didn't rescue them the robots'd feel bad and save him for you


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 29, 2010)

Robots are mean and don't have a feel bad sensor. And Waffle is building an entire empire of them!


----------



## Meep (Jan 29, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Robots are mean and don't have a feel bad sensor. And Waffle is building an entire empire of them!



Oh you don't know what Pengy's capable of


----------



## qqwref (Jan 29, 2010)

:]






PS: This game is really fun, can't stop playing it


----------



## Meep (Jan 29, 2010)

qqwref said:


> :]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know how you feel =P How'd you get YT to not stretch the video =(


----------



## qqwref (Jan 29, 2010)

I dunno, it just does that automatically for me. Maybe it's a setting somewhere.


----------



## Meep (Jan 29, 2010)

I solved my stretching problem by putting it over a 640x480 screen of black in paint when screen recording =P

Anywho, :3 (Beat qq's video, but not his PB =( )


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Jan 29, 2010)

NOOOO 
this doesn't work for mac


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 29, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> NOOOO
> this doesn't work for mac


Oh well, at least we know that Pengy is safe.

Actually is it possible for anyone to convert this game to be playable on macs?


----------



## Meep (Jan 29, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> hyunchoi98 said:
> 
> 
> > NOOOO
> ...



I heard that people are working on a port for Mac =( I never really looked into that though

Edit: Work on the port stopped for quite a while but just resumed a few days ago (Jan 27):

"Good news for Mac users …we’ve contracted with a new developer to support the previous contractor who has also agreed to stay with us and finish the work on GM4Mac. We’ve effectively doubled the effort we had before and work has started on getting the bugs fixed. We should hopefully have a release candidate ready in a month or two. I’ll keep you updated here."


----------



## JustinJ (Jan 29, 2010)

You guys are nuts


----------



## Owen (Jan 31, 2010)

Is "Meep" like iconic or something?


----------



## JustinJ (Jan 31, 2010)

Owen said:


> Is "Meep" like iconic or something?



EXTREMELY so.


----------

